# 1961 MF-35, Positive to Negative Ground



## abnscout82 (Jan 19, 2014)

I am working on some repairs to my MF-35 with the perkins engine (3.152). Had an engine and transmission leak, oils (I think both kind) got into my starter. So a new clutch, gaskets, seals, some bearings and a new starter later I am starting to near the end of the work. Tractor is now back in one big piece (as opposed to being split). 

So: I bought a new starter for it, I think the starter is set up for a Negative ground. It is a wilson starter and we tested it in the shop and worked with the negative ground. The tractor was positive grounded to the battery.

Question 1: Other than hooking it up with the positive ground (backwards from the old one) is there any way to tell if the starter cares about which way it is grounded?

Question 2: If I do need to switch the ground to a negative, is the generator/dynamo going to care? Am I going to have to switch the wires around?

Questions 3: The control box was pretty much disconnected, haven't done anything with that yet, not sure if it works, but I do want to hook everything back up correctly while I have it apart. Is there going to be anything in the control box that cares about how it is grounded?


Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## chogg (Jan 9, 2012)

The polarity will not matter. I thought starter would run backwards if polarity was reversed. I converted my farmall with good success , same starter 6 to 12 volt. Eventually had to install a new starter drive because the old one was 55 years old and would not engage the flywheel.


----------

